# Schleppfehler ab bestimmte Drehzahl



## Vassily (13 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe einem Servoverstärker (Compax3) der einen Motor antreibt und ein feedback über einen inkrementalweggeber bekommt. Wie aus der Überschrifft schon zu entnehmen ist bekomme ich ab eine bestimmten Drehzahl plötzlich einen größen Schleppfehler der zur störung führt. Im Drehzahl bereich darunter ist alles ok (Schleppfehler >2° oder so).
Meine vermütung ist das der zu zu große Schleppfehler entsteht weil die Welle oder Kupplung(Weiß nich wie man das nennt) auf der der Geber sitzt nicht gerade auf der Motorwelle sitzt. Der Geber hat quasi sone art unwucht(Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch das vorstellen). 

Ansonsten mal bei dyn. Unwucht gucken
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...spGiBw&usg=AFQjCNFA3cRTV1sOpTM68aRZHZpnKknSwA

Meine Frage ist nun kann es sein dass es daran liegt oder liegt das problem vielleicht doch woanders?


----------



## nico (13 Dezember 2011)

Evtl. mal die Maximaldrehzahl kontrollieren. Die sollte etwas höher als die Verfahrdrehzahl sein.


----------



## Vassily (13 Dezember 2011)

Ja hatte ich auch gemacht... daran liegt es also nich... hatte den Fehler übrigens so ab 6000-7000°/s bekommen


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2011)

Wann kommt der Schleppfehler, während des Hochlaufens der Achse oder bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit?
Normalerweise wächst der Schleppfehler beim Hochlaufen der Achse, wenn der Istwert, dem Sollwert nicht "nachkommt", weil z.Bsp. die Beschleunigung nicht erreicht wird oder der Servo schon an der Stromgrenze hochfährt. Dann kommt es natürlich bei höheren Drehzahlen irgendwann zum Schleppfehler. Di kannst dann entweder den Schleppfehler größer einstellen oder die Beschleunigung kleiner machen.

PS: Natürlich hat auch der korrekte Abgleich der Regelparameter einen entscheidenden Einfluß auf Dynamik und Verhalten des Servos.


----------



## Vassily (13 Dezember 2011)

Ja der Schleppfehler kommt während des hochfahrens... Wenn der Servo an der Stromgrenze fährt würde ich ja dafür ne Fehlermeldung bekommen. Der Schleppfehler wird so groß das es kein sinn machen würde den max. Schleppfehler höher zu setzen. Der steigt wie gesagt ab ner bestimmten Geschwindigkeit beim hochlaufen enorm an... auf 300° und mehr.
Die Beschleunigung und der Ruck sind aber nich so hoch eingestellt... denn wenn ich mit der selben beschleunigung und ruck bei einer geringeren Geschwindigkeit hochfahre klapptes ja... und die Beschleunigun is natürlich höher als der die geschwindigkeit sowie der ruck höher als Beschleunigung is.
Kann es denn nun etwas mit der unwucht zu tun haben, dass vielleicht der geber durch die vibration falsch misst???


----------



## Vassily (13 Dezember 2011)

Achso Reglerparameter wäre ne idee werd das morgen mal ausprobieren... Danke


----------



## Deltal (13 Dezember 2011)

Ist die "Unwucht" gewollt oder hat dort nur jemand den Geber nicht richtig montiert?. Wenn der Geber wirklich "unmittig" auf der Motorwelle sitzt wird der Geber das nicht lange überleben..

Hast du die Möglichkeit die Soll und Istwerte grafisch darzustellen? (Scope)


----------



## Vassily (13 Dezember 2011)

Nein, die Unwucht ist natürlich nich gewollt... Um die Motor welle ist sone art ring aus kunststoff und um diesen ring is der geber der ring sitzt aber nicht gerade auf der welle... keine Ahnung wer das gebastelt hat aba is sicher nich so gewollt...

Ja ich kann es grafisch darstellen werd das morgen machen.


----------



## Deltal (13 Dezember 2011)

Es gibt ja Systeme da ist der Geber relativ "frei" aufgehängt, aber wenn man spürt das der Geber schon leicht vibriert ist es ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich das Lager auflöst.
Mit so einem Scope kann man immer schön sehen, ob das Rückführsystem sauber arbeitet oder ob nicht doch etwas an den Reglereinstellung falsch ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2011)

Ich würde trotzdem mal den Strom anschauen. (Scope-Funktion) Versucht der Regler den Schleppfehler durch einen steigenden Strom auszugleichen oder wird er doch begrenzt?
Das Verhalten spricht entweder für das Erreichen der Stromgrenze bzw. das Erreichen der Maximalfrequenz des Motors. Sind die 6000-7000 noch im Nennbereich? Was ist das für ein Motor?
Wenn die Sollfrequenz zu hoch ist, kommt man irgendwann in den Sättigungsbereich. Da kannst Du Strom reinschicken bis Polen und hast beinah nur noch Magnetisierungsverluste. Der Motor wird dann wärmer, aber nicht mehr schneller


----------



## offliner (14 Dezember 2011)

Der zu erwartende Schleppfehler ist (ohne Drehzahlvorsteuerung) = Istgeschwindigkeit / Verstärkungsfaktor. Demnach kann es durchaus an den Reglerparametern liegen. Bevor man aber am Lageregler bastelt, muss der Drehzahlregler optimiert sein, sonst schwingts... Etwas seltsam ist, dass der Schleppfehler erst ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl auftauchen soll... Oder wird er erst da überschritten ?


----------



## Vassily (14 Dezember 2011)

Motordaten:



Ich hab mal nen paar Kurven aufgenommen:






Wenn es an den Reglerparameter liegt warum klappt es denn aber bei geringeren geschwindigkeiten.
Ich hab erlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung wie ich die parameter optimal einstelle da ich erst neu auf dem gebiet bin


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Dezember 2011)

... ich würde mich hier auch Ralle anschließen. Du hast entweder für die gewünschte Beschleunigung zu viel Masse und der Regler schafft es nur so gerade, zu folgen, oder die Beschleunigung ist zu hoch gewählt. Bei einer kurzen Beschleunigungsphase (um auf eine kleine Geschwindigkeit zu kommen) wird der Schleppfehler noch nicht so groß, dass die Überwachung anspricht.

Wie viel Masse wird denn da beschleunigt ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Vassily (14 Dezember 2011)

lediglich Rotor + Welle also nix drann... hatte auch geringere beschleunigungen getestet aber da kam der schleppfehler auch immer so bei ca 5000°/s


----------



## rheumakay (14 Dezember 2011)

> n getestet aber da kam der schleppfehler auch immer so bei ca 5000°/s


was ist denn das (5000) für eine Angabe? U/min?
Bei den Motordaten vom Screenshot hast du 4000U/min angegeben?!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 Dezember 2011)

Gemäß Nenndaten dürfte das passen. Der Regler beginnt jedoch zu  überschwingen, was der Vermutung von offliner entspricht. Hat der  Umrichter eine "Selbstoptimierung". Wenn nicht, wie hast Du Drehzahl-  und Lageregler eingestellt? Hast Du Dich zu dem Thema schon eingelesen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Dezember 2011)

5000 Grad / Sek. entspricht 5000 / 360 = 13,888 Umdr./ Sek entspricht 833,333 Umdr. / Min. - das sollte der Antrieb (vor Allem wenn unbelastet) können. Und genau da paßt m.E. etwas nicht zusammen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Vassily (14 Dezember 2011)

5000°/s (grad geteilt durch sekunde) is ne ganz normale angabe...
Bei den motordaten sind es halt U/min oder 1/min, is ja das selbe

5000°/s = 5000°*60s/360°= 833,33 U/min


----------



## Vassily (14 Dezember 2011)

Was meinst du mit offliner??? und was is ne selbstoptimierung...
Wie gesagt bin auf dem gebiet noch nich ganz fit...

Hab hier noch nen screenshot mit nen paar parameter die eingestellt waren aba ich kann damit erlich gesagt noch nich viel anfangen


----------



## rheumakay (14 Dezember 2011)

Ich würde zunächst alles einmal auf Standardwerte stellen und bei Null beginnen-dann muß er ja erst einmal laufen.
ServoParameterEditor->Parameter->Standardwerte setzen


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2011)

Nach deinem letzen Screen würde ich sagen, da stimmen die Parameter überhaupt nicht. Der Servo reißt den Sollwert auf und der Istwert folgt dem zwar sauber, aber gaaaaanz gemächlich. Was für ein Servoregler ist denn das oder hab ich da überlesen? Irgendwie kann ich mehr mit K, P und T anfangen, als mit den Begriffen in der Tabelle und wenn da überall 100% steht, auf was beziehen die sich dann???


----------



## Vassily (14 Dezember 2011)

Ist ein Parker Compax3... Mir sagen die parameter auch nich viel ich hab das auch mal mit Kp, Tn usw. kennengelernt... hab die parameter auch mal geändert aba so wie sie sind fand ich es schon am optimalsten


----------



## Proxy (14 Dezember 2011)

Hi,

so wie es aussieht ist dein Strom sehr "nervös" also du kommst immer in die Begrenzung. 

-Entweder du hast eine Strombegrenzung drin 
-Deine Beschleundigung ist zu groß für die Masse
-dein Kp wert ist zu groß da der Wert überschwingt (sieht man bei den starken Abbremsen)

Aber ganz ehrlich sind die Regler nicht richtig eingestellt.

P.S. ist bei dem Servo ein hoher Ruck also die 200000 dann schwach eingreifend oder stark eingreifend? bei den Sinamics ist es gering


----------



## Tigerente1974 (15 Dezember 2011)

Mit einem Compax habe ich auch noch nicht gearbeitet. Es geht mir da wie den Anderen. Die Begriffe die Compax scheinbar verwendet sind mir nicht geläufig. 300% "Steifigkeit" dürfte evtl. einen hohen Kp-Faktor meinen. Da kann der Regler schon mal schnell überschwingen.
Du wirst wohl oder übel mal das vermutlich dicke Handbuch lesen müssen. I.d.R. werden die Parameter gut erklärt. Etwas Grundwissen über Regelungstechnik solltest Du auch mitbringen.
"Selbstoptimierung" ist eine Funktion die viele Servoumrichter haben. Der Regler bestimmt die optimalen Parameter für den Antrieb dabei allein. Damit kann man oft ohne Nachbesserung der Parameter ganz gut regeln. Wie gesagt, Du wirst wohl das Handbuch lesen müssen...


----------

